# Pull Apart Rolls



## bassman (Jan 12, 2010)

This is not exactly a dessert as I usually make them for breakfast.  So easy!



Someone (maybe my wife) took one before I could get the camera!




Pull Apart Bread

14- Frozen Rhodes rolls
1/2 -package butterscotch cook and serve pudding mix
1- stick butter
3/4 - cup brown sugar
1/3 cup chopped pecans or walnuts

Place rolls in greased bundt pan.  Sprinkle the 1/2 package pudding mix over rolls and add chopped nuts.  Melt butter is small saucepan and add brown sugar.  Bring just to a boil and pour over rolls.  Leave on counter to let raise all night.  Bake at 350 degrees or until rolls are browned.  Let set for 10 minutes, invert pan on plate and serve.

Thanks for checking out my breakfast.


----------



## badfrog (Jan 12, 2010)

Bassman that looks REALLY good. We have been making monkey bread for a long time but it doesn't have the pudding and the recipe just uses canned biscuits...I imagine the yeast rolls give the whole thing a much more complex finished flavor. your recipe is now on my "things to try" list!


----------



## mmmsmoke (Jan 12, 2010)

My wife loves to make monkey bread...The pudding looks like a nice touch.

... she also makes it using canned biscuits. I'm going to pass on your ideas.

thanks.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 13, 2010)

Man those look delicious...


----------



## chefrob (Jan 13, 2010)

great idea.....now for some coffee!


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 13, 2010)

Those are killer looking rolls, and here I am trying to lose all my holiday excess. You're killing me! Are you thawing the rolls first then overnight raise, or are they going in frozen?


----------



## bassman (Jan 13, 2010)

You leave them frozen. They raise as they thaw overnight.  Next morning just pre heat oven and bake.


----------



## morkdach (Jan 13, 2010)

wow bassman lets have a cup of joe ans a roll


----------



## treegje (Jan 13, 2010)

Just drooled over my new shirt.... awesome looking


----------

